# radio-buttons automatisch anwählen?



## straesser (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe helfenden Hände des Internets, 

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Radiobuttons in html. 
Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, dass wenn man etwas in ein bestimmtes Textfeld einträgt, man es so einstellen kann, dass ein zugehöriger Radiobutton automatisch ausgewählt wird. 

Das konkrete Problem ist folgendes: 

Wenn ich mich auf einer Seite einloggen will, dann gibt es einmal die Option "Ich bin 'Neukunde'" und einmal die Option "Ja, ich habe bereits ein Passwort". Man kann diese Optionen mit Hilfe von 2 Radiobuttons anwählen. 
Hinter der Option "Ja, ich habe bereits ein Passwort" steht dann direkt ein Feld, wo man das Passwort auch sofort eingeben kann. 

Hier kommt dann wieder mein Problem. 
Wenn man etwas in dieses Passwort-Feld einträgt, würde ich es gerne so haben, dass der Radio-Button davor bei "Ja, ich habe bereits ein Passwort" automatisch ausgewählt wird. 

Falls jemand eine Lösung weiß - sei es per Javascript, per php, oder html - dann wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn er sie hier reinschreibt. 


Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus und liebe Grüße, 

Tim


----------



## bled (2. Juni 2005)

Ich denke mit html selbst wird da nicht viel zu machen sein.
Wenn das Feld unbedingt aktiv werden soll, muss das wohl mit Javascript geschehen.
Das könnte funktionieren:

```
<form action="..." name="formular" method="post">
<input type="radio" name="login" value="ja">Ja, ich habe bereits ein Passwort<br>
<input type="radio" name="login" value="nein">Ich bin 'Neukunde<br>
Name:<input type="text" name="name" onfocus="javascript:document.formular.login[0].checked=true;"><br>
Passwort:<input type="password" name="pwd" onfocus="javascript:document.formular.login[0].checked=true;"><br>
<input type="submit" value="Senden">
</form>
```
Nicht ausprobiert, sollte aber funktionieren.


----------



## straesser (2. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank für die prompte Hilfe.
Funktioniert wunderbar ...!

Herzlichen Dank - schön das es noch solch' hilfsbereite Leute im Internet gibt!


----------

